# sunny spain?



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

the first snow of the year fell yesterday - strangely the same date as the first snow last year !

La primera nevada del otoño cubre las montañas de Ourense y Lugo - La Opinión A Coruña



> ALEXANDRA MOLEDO | A CORUÑA De un verano tardío a un invierno prematuro. Tras la fugaz estabilidad del lunes para apaciguar los efectos de la borrasca Leopold, un nuevo frente cubrió ayer las montañas de Ourense y Lugo. Los primeros copos de nieve ya cayeron en Manzaneda y Pedrafita do Cebreiro. De esta forma se adelanta al refrán Por Todos los Santos, nieve en los campos.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> the first snow of the year fell yesterday - strangely the same date as the first snow last year !
> 
> La primera nevada del otoño cubre las montañas de Ourense y Lugo - La Opinión A Coruña


As long as they keep it up there a while longer; I'm really not ready for snow yet...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> the first snow of the year fell yesterday - strangely the same date as the first snow last year !
> 
> La primera nevada del otoño cubre las montañas de Ourense y Lugo - La Opinión A Coruña


Grey and gloomy here too. We put the central heating on (a luxury not many in the south don't seem to have!) for the first time last night and have lit the fire 2 nights. Not bad going considering we're usually into autumn/ winter mode by mid September. 
Where did you see the date for the first snow fall Xabiachica? I remember it snowing here in October last year which is almost unheard of. We get plenty of snow, but not usually until after xmas. The ski resorts had the first good season in years last year.


----------



## kimhunter (Oct 26, 2011)

ye we had alot of snow in rugat where we used to live and it was very icey last year and other years hopefully where we are now will be ok haha!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I love snow and it is one of the things I miss most.

It has never in living memory snowed in Egypt but I do remember about 10 years ago it fell to -6 out by the pyramids.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I also love snow, but our last two winters in UK we were snowed in for up to a week on five seperate occasions, and once the boy was born it was no fun at all. We haven't been snowed in so far in southern Spain, but we plan to take the boy to the Sierra Nevada so he can see some good quality snow and have a go on the toddlers sleds!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I love snow and it is one of the things I miss most.
> 
> It has never in living memory snowed in Egypt but I do remember about 10 years ago it fell to -6 out by the pyramids.


-6 must have been quite a news item.
I hate the snow


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Love the snow but like Thrax we've had enough of it over the last few years and quite happy to not see it for a while, it was still 25C when I left San Javier yesterday, now back in Aberdeen it's quite a balmy 13C


----------



## duc748r (Oct 19, 2011)

MacRov said:


> Love the snow but like Thrax we've had enough of it over the last few years and quite happy to not see it for a while, it was still 25C when I left San Javier yesterday, now back in Aberdeen it's quite a balmy 13C


13C in aberdeen? You sure thats not F you were reading it in haha. Either that or it was strangely warm? Im fully expecting a month of snow when i get home this time    some snowboarding in for sure


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> -6 must have been quite a news item.
> I hate the snow



Indeed it was plus it snowed in Palestine that day and pictures of the children running out into the snow were all over the local news.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Strange as it may seem aye 13c, staying in Dyce before my checkin so had a we wander round to the big asda, was a nice morning for a walk. I was surprised myself since it was pissing it down when I arrived last night.


----------



## duc748r (Oct 19, 2011)

do you also work offshore? Im guessin so if your staying in dyce for your check in, rest assured she'll be wild and cold out there just now (sod's law it'll be calm and sunny) haha


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Aye, play with ROV's, wouldn't call it work haha
Apparently been terrible weather offshore, loads of choppers cancelled last 2 days so expecting a busy scotia.


----------



## duc748r (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh aye, easy money eh ;-) what rig are you on, or is it vessels? Although can't imagine many dive or contruction vessels kickin about the north sea this time o year


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Usually on the transocean prospect (north sea too) but doing a wee extra week on the RG5. Looking at maybe getting down to Africa as have been in the north sea for years.

sorry for the thread hi-jack lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MacRov said:


> sorry for the thread hi-jack lol


I think its great that you to have so much stuff in common !!! If you wanna get really chatting, you can always PM each other you know

Jo xxxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Way down south, just outside Marbella city limits, it's chilly today. This is our fourth autumn/winter here and I don't recall it being so cool this early. Two years ago we were swimming in our pool until the end of October.
We did swim last week but it was a tad chilly. No worse than the sea off the coast of the UK, though.
In 2009 we didn't heat the house until the 3rd December. I remember it well as the woodman delivered our wood in the form of what looked like treetrunks.
Our gardener arrived with a chainsaw....


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

Here in the Sierra Nevada, the weather has been ick since Thursday. Had snow on mountains since then. Decidedly chilly, to say the least. 

I`ve had a long standing plan to spend the weekend climbing Mulhacen and Alcabaza with some friends from UK, so a bit miffed that the weather has come in earlier than predicted. It has been -4 or less on the summit and surrounding slopes for the last few days, so if the rain carries on for a few more days, it will be quite snowy and bloody freezing (a 10 MPH wind can easily knock 10 degrees off the temperature and winds on Mully are generally stronger than that  )

Still, the wee boy in me is salivating at getting all the Winter gear out of it´s hibernation - crampons and ice axes... mmmm... bright, shiny things...

I´ve already switched to wearing "mooontain troos" (fleece-lightweights) and thermal T´s as our house is quite chilly and is in the shade.

Winter drawers on and all that...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yossa said:


> Here in the Sierra Nevada, the weather has been ick since Thursday. Had snow on mountains since then. Decidedly chilly, to say the least.
> 
> I`ve had a long standing plan to spend the weekend climbing Mulhacen and Alcabaza with some friends from UK, so a bit miffed that the weather has come in earlier than predicted. It has been -4 or less on the summit and surrounding slopes for the last few days, so if the rain carries on for a few more days, it will be quite snowy and bloody freezing (a 10 MPH wind can easily knock 10 degrees off the temperature and winds on Mully are generally stronger than that  )
> 
> ...


Who could doubt that you are Scottish?????


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

lol - was it me ginger hair and the can of tennants in the pocket of me `crombie, hen?

hehe


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

We had visitors last week from the UK, I reckon they brought the cold snap they'd had the week before over to us and left it behind.


----------



## lbernal (Oct 6, 2011)

Snow, a great vacation destination! It is beautiful to look at.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yossa said:


> lol - was it me ginger hair and the can of tennants in the pocket of me `crombie, hen?
> 
> hehe


It is your ability to withstand extreme cold.
One day in Glasgow in April this year made me determined to convince Glaswegian OH that we should alter our plans and not return eventuially to Glasgow to live in a loft in the Merchant City......Thankfully my powers of persuasion were adequate to the task....


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

I miss the snow so much. I'm happy to be making "real" money this year to hopefully be able to spend some time skiing! The poor non-athletic husband didn't know what he was getting himself into, I fear...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> I miss the snow so much. I'm happy to be making "real" money this year to hopefully be able to spend some time skiing! The poor non-athletic husband didn't know what he was getting himself into, I fear...


He needs to be introduced to what's known as the ski lodge I believe. THat's where I'll be, knocking back a hot chocolate - laced with...


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

haha - love the new avatar.

Hoisted by my own petard...

Y x


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> He needs to be introduced to what's known as the ski lodge I believe. THat's where I'll be, knocking back a hot chocolate - laced with...


Mr. _Torpe_ actually did an amazing job his first time last year, stubbornly trying as hard as he could. He even skied off-piste! Well, by accident the poor thing. When I wanted to throw in the towel and get that much needed hot chocolate, he said: "Just one more run!!" 

A hot chocolate sounds really nice this morning. It's chilly here in the apartment!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

it's a sunny clear morning here at the point of Spain which greets the sun first 


but it's only 8ºC


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> it's a sunny clear morning here at the point of Spain which greets the sun first
> 
> 
> but it's only 8ºC





I hope the poster who is thinking of going to the beach on Christmas day is reading this


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

No, not sunny, not at all, but November in Madrid is usually the rainiest month, so after a crazy hot October we are back to more normal weather.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I hope the poster who is thinking of going to the beach on Christmas day is reading this


we get a lot here for half term holidays in October who bring summer gear - & yes, during the day you can sit on the beach quite often - sea's a bit on the chilly side for most though 


but it cools down a lot at night usually - although saying that, it was still 20º at 10pm a few days ago - so this really cold morning is a bit of a shock!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I hope the poster who is thinking of going to the beach on Christmas day is reading this


Well, only once in the past six years did we not get to the beach on Christmas day, and that was 2008-9 when it rained for three months without stopping.

We don´t swim, we walk along the 8 km Playa Barrosa, Then we have an ice cream and watch the surfers.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes of course you can go to the beach on Christmas day, heck I go to the beach on Christmas day in Scotland.

shorts and a bikini top will not be the order of the day.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Well, only once in the past six years did we not get to the beach on Christmas day, and that was 2008-9 when it rained for three months without stopping.
> 
> We don´t swim, we walk along the 8 km Playa Barrosa, Then we have an ice cream and watch the surfers.


we usually go to the beach too - in fact every year 'the day' has been really sunny, even if it's often chilly & rains on the 24th & the 26th!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

we are on orange alert for rain & costeros today & tomorrow

yesterday on orange alert for rain & my dd's classroom was flooded

at the moment it is dry & there is barely a breeze

last night the ayuntamiento issued a notice closing all the schools in the town as a precaution - my dd's school is right next to the dry Gorgos which wasn't so dry yesterday, and I have been a little worried about how we'd get there if it overflowed, since we live on the other side of the river


I didn't see the closure notice til this morning or I wouldn't be up at silly o'clock to get the girls up


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes of course you can go to the beach on Christmas day, heck I go to the beach on Christmas day in Scotland.
> 
> shorts and a bikini top will not be the order of the day.


Yes, I think it's the definition of what going to the beach entails, and you may take a bikini or fleece depending on the month


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> we are on orange alert for rain & costeros today & tomorrow
> 
> yesterday on orange alert for rain & my dd's classroom was flooded
> 
> ...


Thank goodness the schools are closed!!
Rainy here too (north of Madrid) but not at all cold.
Wonder when the cold's coming? It's going to be a shock this year!


----------



## mickw (Jun 13, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> it's a sunny clear morning here at the point of Spain which greets the sun first
> 
> 
> but it's only 8ºC


balmy 15 in sunny surrey at the mo, still in t shirt and thinking of cancelling my trip to javea if its that cold lol


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

OH please !! 

We're lucky if it gets above zero here at this time of year and I'll be shovelling snow off my driveway until March !! 

Wishing we were back in Beautiful Spain.. even if the temps are low and pissing down with rain.. Ist year of snow was a novelty here ..now it's a PITA!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mickw said:


> balmy 15 in sunny surrey at the mo, still in t shirt and thinking of cancelling my trip to javea if its that cold lol


15º. 
Is that t-shirt weather?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> 15º.
> Is that t-shirt weather?


not here it isn't 

it's about 14 here in Javea atm which feels chilly to me

we've had a lot of thunder & lightening overnight & quite a bit of rain

all the schools closed again today - we had a text from the school & the ayuntamiento put a notice on FB - the wonders of technology eh 

the risk is not so much from the rain we've had here, but from the rain inland & upstream on the Gorgos - all crossings of the Gorgos in Javea have been closed for the past couple of days (except proper bridges)

if it was to burst its banks we'd potentially be in trouble - evacuating the schools would be the last thing the police need to worry about

in 2007 when it burst its banks it was reportedly 2km wide when it got to Javea 

I don't know about that - but for sure there was massive flooding - thanks be to who/whatever it wasn't a school day!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

*Summer PLEASEEEEE*

I do not want SNOW !! please I want the SUmmer AGAIN .. ajaja 

WHY DONT we OPEN a new section of PICTS from SPAIN !! LIKE THIS ONE



HAVE A NICE DAY !


----------



## Alubias (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi all,
Can anyone tell me what winter is like in the Elche/Crevillente area? 
This is the area we want to move to.
I'm curious to know whats the lowest the temp tends to get to, and is it generally sunny or are there lots of overcast rainy days?
Melanie


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alubias said:


> Hi all,
> Can anyone tell me what winter is like in the Elche/Crevillente area?
> This is the area we want to move to.
> I'm curious to know whats the lowest the temp tends to get to, and is it generally sunny or are there lots of overcast rainy days?
> Melanie



I dont know that area but I do know its a myth that Spain's weather is warm and sunny all year round. In the autumn and Spring there is a lot of torrential rain and high winds, but this is generally punctuated with sunny days too, altho chilly nights! In the winter, inland and at higher altitudes there is a lot of snow. the summers are usually very hot tho. So while temperatures may not dip as low as the UK, you still need alot of heating in your home (central heating isnt as common as in the UK) and warm winter clothes. I found that in the spring, alot of the time its actually warmer outside

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alubias said:


> Hi all,
> Can anyone tell me what winter is like in the Elche/Crevillente area?
> This is the area we want to move to.
> I'm curious to know whats the lowest the temp tends to get to, and is it generally sunny or are there lots of overcast rainy days?
> Melanie


have a look at Weather Forecast & Reports - Long Range & Local | Wunderground : Weather Underground & set it to the location you want


there is an almanac facility where you can check past data


----------



## Alubias (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you Jo and thank you Xabiachica for the link


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> not here it isn't
> 
> it's about 14 here in Javea atm which feels chilly to me
> 
> ...


looks like all the hard work by the ayuntamiento with new drainage systems, and keeping them all clear, too, has paid off

the risk of flooding has passed & best of all


:clap2::clap2::clap2:*THE SCHOOLS ARE OPEN TOMORROW:clap2::clap2::clap2:*


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> -6 must have been quite a news item.
> I hate the snow


I'm with you!! we had record breaking snowfall last year and the prediction for this year is we'll get alot of snow again  but not quite as much as last year. goodness, I sure hope that's wrong!! Last year just about killed us, so much damage from ice dams(because we couldn't keep up with the storms and ensuing snowfall) which as of a month ago we've gotten everything repaired. 

we've had our first snowfall too and it's now, thankfully, all melted! feels like spring today actually, ah..........but back to cold next week.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Alubias said:


> Hi all,
> Can anyone tell me what winter is like in the Elche/Crevillente area?
> This is the area we want to move to.
> I'm curious to know whats the lowest the temp tends to get to, and is it generally sunny or are there lots of overcast rainy days?
> Melanie




I have a house near Elche and my daughter also lives close by,
Very hot in summer, rain in winter.. a lot less than the UK. You can and do get frosts my daughters outside shower pipe split last year.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have a house near Elche and my daughter also lives close by,
> Very hot in summer, rain in winter.. a lot less than the UK. You can and do get frosts my daughters outside shower pipe split last year.


I think the trouble with the rain in Spain isnt that it falls mainly on the plain (sorry, that had to be said lol), but it falls all at once. So unlike the UK it can rain/drizzle for days and weeks on end, in Spain it all falls in the space of an hour or two and causes floods and landslides!

Jo xxx


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

Goldeneye said:


> OH please !!
> 
> We're lucky if it gets above zero here at this time of year and I'll be shovelling snow off my driveway until March !!
> 
> Wishing we were back in Beautiful Spain.. even if the temps are low and pissing down with rain.. Ist year of snow was a novelty here ..now it's a PITA!!!


um........YEP!!!


----------



## Alubias (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have a house near Elche and my daughter also lives close by,
> Very hot in summer, rain in winter.. a lot less than the UK. You can and do get frosts my daughters outside shower pipe split last year.


So it can get cold enough for a frost then. 
I don't mind the cold if there are plenty of light, bright days, compared to the constant greyness of the uk winter.
Although, this year hasn't been too bad so far..


----------



## Alubias (Nov 22, 2011)

jojo said:


> I think the trouble with the rain in Spain isnt that it falls mainly on the plain (sorry, that had to be said lol), but it falls all at once. So unlike the UK it can rain/drizzle for days and weeks on end, in Spain it all falls in the space of an hour or two and causes floods and landslides!
> 
> Jo xxx


I'd rather it all came down in one go and was over quickly, instead of weeks of drizzle.
However, not so nice for the people directly affected by the floods and landslides I guess.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Alubias said:


> So it can get cold enough for a frost then.
> I don't mind the cold if there are plenty of light, bright days, compared to the constant greyness of the uk winter.


Me too, I love the sunny winter days and fortunately they are more frequent than the rainy ones. I sit in a deckchair on my roof terrace in the afternoons, soaking up the sun like a lizard and admiring the view over the mountains. The sun is low in the sky, creating shadows in he landscape, and the fields are green rather than parched yellow. Then I think of those grey, wet winter streets and airless centrally heated buildings in the UK and thank my lucky stars.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Usually the weather in winter here is wonderful but my outlaws can remember only too well a couple of iwnters ago when it rained heavily for practically 3 months without stopping. Rockfalls behind their house, roads impassable, flooding etc. I read somewhere they are predicting another bad one this winter but I'll believe it when I see it since long range forecasts are iffy at best and around here a very long range forecast tends to predict about 2 days in advance and is usually wrong.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Alubias said:


> So it can get cold enough for a frost then.
> I don't mind the cold if there are plenty of light, bright days, compared to the constant greyness of the uk winter.
> Although, this year hasn't been too bad so far..




Yes but my daughter lives in the campo, of course towns are always much warmer.

Elche is beautiful and much more expensive than Crevillente,


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

I`ve just spent a couple of days in Vienna, where it was -2, without the wind. Couldn´t get warm at all. The wind, originating from Siberia, was nasty and cut straight through you.

Glad to be back in my mountains, where it is a balmy 12 degrees - will have to get me speedos oot and lie on the terrace with a bottle of Hawaiian Tropic and some tinfoil...

Now, where`s that banana dacquiri...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Yossa said:


> I`ve just spent a couple of days in Vienna, where it was -2, without the wind. Couldn´t get warm at all. The wind, originating from Siberia, was nasty and cut straight through you.
> 
> Glad to be back in my mountains, where it is a balmy 12 degrees - will have to get me speedos oot and lie on the terrace with a bottle of Hawaiian Tropic and some tinfoil...
> 
> Now, where`s that banana dacquiri...


No photos

PLEASE!!


Oh the visuals....


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

Yup, even I thought the dacquiri was a step too far...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alubias said:


> I'd rather it all came down in one go and was over quickly, instead of weeks of drizzle.
> However, not so nice for the people directly affected by the floods and landslides I guess.


True and I dont mind it like that altho it can be relentless. A couple of years ago it rained from December right thru til April with hardly any let up at all! We were trapped in our house for days at a time cos the access road was flooded. We had no electricity cos the rain affected that, I couldnt get out to get my dog to the vets and sadly he died. My husband was commuting at the time and the planes couldnt land, I couldnt get out to pick him up when they eventually did......... No sooner did it stop raining and the sun come out.................... and suddenly there are black clouds on the horizon

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, it's raining here, between Marbella and Estepona, and I'm sitting in our unheated study wearing a cotton shirt with sleeves rolled up and light cotton kds.
I went into town earlier wearing the same gear with a short denim jacket.
Yes, it's colder than in was in say August when I would have gone into town wearing as little as age, decency and dignity permit but some perspective here, folks.
Yes, in some parts of Spain it can be brass monkeys in winter, that is true. A few km inland from us I have seen.....frosty grass 
But I am reliably told by Spanish friends that it has never snowed here and not even one degree of frost has been recorded.
It's all down to location.
We don't heat until about 6 or 7pm when we're ready to sit down and relax and then only from mid to end November until March...and some days not at all even in those months..
We're actually quite surprised at how warm the house is as it's quite spacious with a lot of marble.....all floors and a large staircase.


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

well the weather here nr mojacar it has rained to day but this morning on the terrace it was 20c to nite 16c ok or what oh and a litre of beer from the supermarket 4.8% .65 cents and a litre of red wine not bad .55 cents miss the uk are u kidding


----------



## Alubias (Nov 22, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Me too, I love the sunny winter days and fortunately they are more frequent than the rainy ones. I sit in a deckchair on my roof terrace in the afternoons, soaking up the sun like a lizard and admiring the view over the mountains. The sun is low in the sky, creating shadows in he landscape, and the fields are green rather than parched yellow. Then I think of those grey, wet winter streets and airless centrally heated buildings in the UK and thank my lucky stars.


Love the description! it really paints a picture.. ah


----------



## Alubias (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes but my daughter lives in the campo, of course towns are always much warmer.
> 
> Elche is beautiful and much more expensive than Crevillente,


I haven't actually been to Elche yet. We're going to visit in Feb and again at Easter, to try and get to know the area a bit and see if its right for us.
It looks beautiful from the photos. We've always rented a house in Torrox pueblo before.
I like the transport links in the Alicante area, I don't want to have to drive if I'm over there without hubby. I'm bit of a city/town type girl, so thats another reason Elche appeals.
Presumably its not too hard to get to the coast without a car if the kids want the beach?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Alubias said:


> Love the description! it really paints a picture.. ah


Thanks! Does the picture look like this?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

m


Alubias said:


> I haven't actually been to Elche yet. We're going to visit in Feb and again at Easter, to try and get to know the area a bit and see if its right for us.
> It looks beautiful from the photos. We've always rented a house in Torrox pueblo before.
> I like the transport links in the Alicante area, I don't want to have to drive if I'm over there without hubby. I'm bit of a city/town type girl, so thats another reason Elche appeals.
> Presumably its not too hard to get to the coast without a car if the kids want the beach?




I drive so I am not too sure about public transport but I am sure there will be transport that goes to the beach. Elche has a small tourist train that takes you round the city so they are geared up for tourist needs. Lots of restaurants, I can recommend a great Italian one, language school, shopping malls, palm trees. Safari park and of course it is only 15 minutes or so from the airport.
If you are unsure about driving in Spain why not book a couple of driving lessons?

Maiden


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Thanks! Does the picture look like this?


Beautiful, and not what I think of as being southern Spain at
all!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*ski, sierra nevada 2011*

For those of you who are interested...
Sierra Nevada skiing opens tomorrow Sat 26th*

Sierra Nevada abre este sábado sus pistas con 26 kilómetros esquiables, muy por encima de la media de los últimos años*


Sierra Nevada's ski slopes open this Saturday with 26 km of skiable slopes, much more than the average of recent years.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> For those of you who are interested...
> Sierra Nevada skiing opens tomorrow Sat 26th*
> 
> Sierra Nevada abre este sábado sus pistas con 26 kilómetros esquiables, muy por encima de la media de los últimos años*
> ...




Lucky Sierra Nevada as very little is open in the rest of Europe


----------



## Alubias (Nov 22, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Thanks! Does the picture look like this?


Wow, how beautiful!
You must be very happy and content there


----------



## Alubias (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> m
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Maiden
Well I drove in Spain on one of our holidays, but I think in future I would only drive an automatic as I now have one in the uk. I found it stressful but I guess if we manage to move there full time I would get used to it.
Do you know if there are any vegetarian restaurants in Elche?
I know there are a couple in Alicante. 
The language school would be handy. I've been doing spanish classes for the last year and one term with a lovely Valencian lady. She speaks very fast but we're all beginning to understand her more and more.
I didn't realise there was a safari park in Elche, is it actually in the town?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Yup - wadges of snow above 2,000M now. Check out the webcam for the centre here.

The snow is slowly inching it`s way down the valley towards us. Getting a fair amount of rain, which means snow 1,000M above here, so probably not long before it`s down in the valley. We can get 30cm of snow in one day during December/January, so will be interesting to see how things turn out - we`re looking at a harsher winter than before, according to sources.

Going to take a sledge up the mountains tomorrow for, er, the nippers (yeah, right) to have a good plodge about. Should be fun.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Alubias said:


> Thanks Maiden
> Well I drove in Spain on one of our holidays, but I think in future I would only drive an automatic as I now have one in the uk. I found it stressful but I guess if we manage to move there full time I would get used to it.
> Do you know if there are any vegetarian restaurants in Elche?
> I know there are a couple in Alicante.
> ...




The Safari park is on the outskirts of town on the road to Santa Pola.. Rio Safari park, it's a mixture between a safari park and zoo and certainly worth a visit.
I have no idea about vegetarian as we are meat eaters. Sorry.

Maiden


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Am unsuccessfully trying to upload photos..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Am unsuccessfully trying to upload photos..


how are you trying to do it???


our local weather guy is a talented photographer - he takes photos every day in all weathers

Meteoxabia


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, I hope this works. I am a complete numpty when it comes to all things IT.
But this is a photo of sunset on our beach..in November.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, I hope this works. I am a complete numpty when it comes to all things IT.
> But this is a photo of sunset on our beach..in November.


it worked :clap2:


and a beautiful photo, too


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for those encouraging words. But it's too big!!
I'll get back on the Help page to find out how to downsize...
There's no stopping me now.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Thanks for those encouraging words. But it's too big!!
> I'll get back on the Help page to find out how to downsize...
> There's no stopping me now.


It fits nicely on my phone


----------

